# adding pull start to electric start?



## Blake (Jun 24, 2013)

is there a way to add pull start to a 2001 yamaha 25 hp four stroke electric start? just so i can have both incase the battery dies.


----------



## MDCrappie (Jun 24, 2013)

Looks like the manual starter is about $242, not sure what your powerhead looks like but it likely can be added.


----------



## craveman85 (Jun 24, 2013)

Maybe it's possible for you to take off the cover abs wrap a rope around the flywheel? It's an inconvenience but may work in a pinch for free. I had to do it after my recoil broke 100 miles from home at a small lake.


----------



## turbotodd (Jun 28, 2013)

It can be done. I can get pictures if you want. Mine is recoil/electric both. The recoil starter is all plastic-but tough. It has a place on the front left side that goes around the electric starter gear, so you don't have to notch it or anything. Remove the old flywheel cover, put the old LED into the new front cover and bolt it all on.

You need not only the starter itself, but also the rope handle and plate, rope guide and bushing, pulley that bolts to the flywheel, and all those little pieces that work the start-in-gear protection.

If you bought all the parts, seems like it's about $500 retail. You don't need to change the cowling, which is awesome (the newest F25's require a cowling change to do this). Last time I checked the inventory at Yamaha's warehouses, there was only ONE left in Japan, which usually means that they're probably going to be discontinued soon. Or sometimes it just means that there isn't a big demand for the parts. 

I got all my stuff from a guy out of Florida...I lucked out and got an adjustable carburetor (idle mixture adjustment screw instead of a blank hole), recoil starter assembly (complete) and a couple gaskets and screws for $250. It was all brand new, from a freight damaged motor. That's been about 4 years ago now. The recoil starters for the old style F25's are about like finding a needle in a stack of hay. They're out there.....but it's gonna take some digging to find it!

I "THINK" (key word...think meaning not positive) that the Mercury 25 4 stroke of the same era would interchange parts-wise for the recoil starter. But don't go buying parts unless you can afford to make the mistake. I didn't get any merc parts to try-it was all genuine OE Yamaha stuff. And it fits (and works) wonderfully. I left off most of the start-in-gear protection. Main reason was because I wanted to be able to yank start it if I needed to, in gear. It's worked great and bad all at the same time. A river that I love to fish, commonly the current will be dead slow one minute and then 30 min later the water will literally rise 8 feet (in 30 min time) and the current is about 12 mph. I've been in situations where I didn't notice the water rising and the current has pushed me back almost into a dock on the side of the river. So I just grab the rope and pull, and it takes off without having to wait for getting it into neutral, push the button, put it into gear, and then take off. Saves a little time. But then once my girlfriend was with me and actually hit another dock (with the boat, bow facing upriver). I grabbed the rope and pulled but I didn't think to throttle it back to idle. It was about 1/2 throttle. It started....she went overboard before I could get it controlled. Luckily at that point of the river it was maybe a foot to 18" deep, so she just stood up (though it was ice cold). So I highly suggest getting ALL of the parts. I'm going to put mine all back on eventually.

And if anyone wonders how hard it is to start? I don't even turn around to start it from sitting on the rear seat. Grab the rope handle and pull. VERY easy to crank it over! Yamaha has a built-in compression release which works most wonderfully! Speaking of which....a valve adjustment on these motors does make them run better and start easier. I did mine not long after I got it and it made a noticeable difference in idle quality and top end power. And it's easy to do.

Good luck! I may grab a photo or two and post 'em here. The hardest part was just finding the recoil starter assembly. Once I found it all, bolting it on was pretty straightforward.


----------



## turbotodd (Jun 28, 2013)

twas a LONG day at work and I do not feel like doing much else tonight but sitting at the house. So I uploaded a couple pics. Notice NO neutral safety for the recoil starter. I'd advise installing it. I already had one issue by omitting it (see the above post....)


----------



## MDCrappie (Jun 28, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=320445#p320445 said:


> turbotodd » Thu Jun 27, 2013 11:20 pm[/url]"] The recoil starters for the old style F25's are about like finding a needle in a stack of hay. They're out there.....but it's gonna take some digging to find it!


Isn't this one? In-Stock for $242?
Add - $22 pulley and a couple misc parts?
https://www.boats.net/parts/detail/yamaha/Y-65W-W1571-01-00.html


----------



## turbotodd (Jun 28, 2013)

65W-W1571-00-00 supercedes to 99999-03445-00 (starter, recoil). Retails around $268.00 at most dealers. ZERO in stock in any of the 3 USA warehouses and zero in japan. Good luck finding a new one it sounds like....same problem I ran into. BTW, there was also no ESD listed (estimate shipping date). Probably discontinued if I had to guess. Those motors are coming up on 10 years old now so I can halfway understand that. Not that I personally like it any.

If boats.net advertises it, I'd highly suggest getting it while you can....IF they actually have one.

There are several parts that're needed.

99999-03445-00 (starter assembly) (super of 65W-W1571-01-00)
90468-06m90-00 (clip for the cable end)
90446-06m90-00 (hose that surrounds the cable)
65W-15770-00-00 (cable, neutral start)
65W-15723-00-00 (pulley on top of flywheel)
65W-15774-00-00 (cable holder)
90110-08M03-00 (pulley bolts x3)
6A0-15789-00-00 (rope bushing)
689-15775-01-00 (rope starter handle)
6FS-15779-00-00 (cover)
65W-15762-00-00 (rope guide to cowling seal)
65W-15758-00-00 (rope guide)
65W-15761-00-00 (rubber seal)

I know there's a couple parts I'm leaving out. Even leaving those little parts out is around $468.00 so $500 wasn't too far off. If you get it local, add sales & use tax. If you get it online, add shipping. Usually not a huge difference in price really.

If a guy really wanted to do it "right", he'd change the carburetor bowl (Manual start carb bowl is a little different) and the camshaft as the manual start camshaft has a bit different ACR (auto compression release) mechanism. There's a few other minor differences too but they are so minor that it's not a big deal. 

Junkyard is going to be a real good source for them the way it looks. That or online salvages like eBay-although most of the stuff I've seen on eBay are overpriced to cover the 15% fees that have to be paid by the sellers. I quit using eBay and not solely for that reason.

it sounds real easy to just screw on the pulley and the starter. But then what do you do with the hole in the front of the cowling? That's where the rope guide goes and it has a rubber seal around it. The guide is $33 and the seal is $51 (ouch). Then if a guy wants neutral safety, add a bit more...the most expensive of that stuff is the cable which is $30 followed by the cable holder (that holds the cable to the lower cowling) which is $11. Yamaha's aren't the old Evinrudes where you could just swap parts from motor to motor without too much issue. Some Yamaha motors you can do that but not nearly as easy as with the JohnnyRudes, etc. They're "weird" if you're not used to them...and honestly that's why I think a lot of folks are a bit skeptical about Yamaha. But they're all I know since I've been in that business for so many years.


----------

